# Board grab on a carve



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

*Board grab on a carve PIC ADDED*

i learned a new trick!
its not really park related though.

As im slicing and dicing the terrain, i enjoying leaning way down til my hand touches the snow on my toe side carve.

But now i mastered grabbing the middle of the board as im turning on my heel edge. It is a blast to do. It probably looks cool since somebody yelled out "show-off" from a lift as i was carving under them


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Yeah thats a really fun thing to do. It also really helps learn proper carving


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

Technine Icon said:


> Yeah thats a really fun thing to do. It also really helps learn proper carving


u just have to get ur fingers out of the way as ur about to go from heel side to toe side


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

yes that's so cool, i like to do it too. and experiment a little with different grab locations and with both hands. the first i learned was with my backhand on the center of the board at the toeside. or combinate a tailpress with a grab on the tail, looks nice too

grtz Danny


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

thats some old school skateboarding trick:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

never thought to try that..thanks!


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

ThirdEye said:


> never thought to try that..thanks!


i call it the Polonia Grab...pass it on:laugh:


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Mr. Polonia said:


> i call it the Polonia Grab...pass it on:laugh:


Sorry Polonia, I've been doing this for the past two seasons. I ripped it off from Ryan Knapton (youtube dude). I am trying to learn his other stuff. Look him up, dude has clean ground tricks.

Try the same thing with your other hand now. I think that would make it a mute grab?

My other ground grab is my tail grab during a tail press with my back hand. I'm going to try and grab my tail with my front hand now during a tail press. We'll see how that goes :laugh:


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

Leo said:


> I'm going to try and grab my tail with my front hand now during a tail press. We'll see how that goes :laugh:



careful when doing that...with your front hand grabbing the tail will cuz u to pivot a lot and therefore it wont be a tail press...it'll just be a butter.

Ill try the heel side front hand grab....with this trick u gotta be going fast otherwise you'll tip over on ur fingers :laugh:
its gonna be hard since i use my front hand for balance


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Leo said:


> Sorry Polonia, I've been doing this for the past two seasons. I ripped it off from Ryan Knapton (youtube dude). I am trying to learn his other stuff. Look him up, dude has clean ground tricks.
> 
> Try the same thing with your other hand now. I think that would make it a mute grab?
> 
> My other ground grab is my tail grab during a tail press with my back hand. I'm going to try and grab my tail with my front hand now during a tail press. We'll see how that goes :laugh:


Got you both beat by about 15 years, lol. No seriously it's fun to do and is just one of those "yep, I am in complete control" type moves. 

Similar to what you said Leo, ride switch, lean onto your nose and try to grab the board flexing the tail up in the air. Or drag both hands on the ground and ride the very tip of the nose switch (the nose being the tail in this case). I have no idea what it's called but its one of those just fun tricks. Even better you can butter into it.

YouTube - Ground Tricks @ Sierra-at-Tahoe

ten seconds in.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

BurtonX8 said:


> I have no idea what it's called but its one of those just fun tricks. Even better you can butter into it.
> 
> YouTube - Ground Tricks @ Sierra-at-Tahoe
> 
> ten seconds in.


ive seen that vid before and i couldnt find it the last time i checked..

ps:

can u do a tail press on ur X8? cuz i can only do it for 3 seconds before i get tired trying to keep the board flexed. i find it impossible to butter on that thing


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

its called grab-rail... learn your roots.

:cheeky4:


----------



## crispynz1 (Aug 30, 2009)

Leo said:


> Sorry Polonia, I've been doing this for the past two seasons. I ripped it off from Ryan Knapton (youtube dude). I am trying to learn his other stuff. Look him up, dude has clean ground tricks.
> 
> Try the same thing with your other hand now. I think that would make it a mute grab?
> 
> My other ground grab is my tail grab during a tail press with my back hand. I'm going to try and grab my tail with my front hand now during a tail press. We'll see how that goes :laugh:



This dude - awesome YouTube - Snowboard butter flatland tricks turns carves manuals snowboarding spinning slashing snow flat ground tricks Ryan Knapton


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Mr. Polonia said:


> ive seen that vid before and i couldnt find it the last time i checked..
> 
> ps:
> 
> can u do a tail press on ur X8? cuz i can only do it for 3 seconds before i get tired trying to keep the board flexed. i find it impossible to butter on that thing


If I ollie into (tail press) it it's much easier, but the board is fairly stiff compared to most park boards I've ridden. I'm going with rocker next year.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Leo said:


> Sorry Polonia, I've been doing this for the past two seasons. I ripped it off from Ryan Knapton (youtube dude). I am trying to learn his other stuff. Look him up, dude has clean ground tricks.
> 
> Try the same thing with your other hand now. I think that would make it a mute grab?
> 
> My other ground grab is my tail grab during a tail press with my back hand. I'm going to try and grab my tail with my front hand now during a tail press. We'll see how that goes :laugh:


Sorry bucko been doing it since the mid 90's.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Reaching for the snow on toe side is no no. It's okay to let your hand drop, just don't reach.

Never thought to grab the board on heelside. I'll have to give that a try.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

why u say that??


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Causes you to break at the waist. You want your pelvis forward and your torso higher than your pelvis. Angulating to get yourself further from the snow actually gets you closer and just let your hand drop. You may very well be doing this already. Just going by your description for lack of a vid. 

Tried carving 180, 270, 360? VERY fun!


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

cifex said:


> Reaching for the snow on toe side is no no.





cifex said:


> You may very well be doing this already. Just going by your description for lack of a vid.


this is what i meant by my hand glazing the snow:
http://i680.photobucket.com/albums/vv168/tygrunia1/SNV30212.jpg


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Yes. That's bad toeside form. Try to drive you pelvis toward the snow, really bend your knees and let your weight drop down to the inside of the carve. You break that habit and you'll see your toeside carves get loads better than your heelside (for a while anyway).

Here is some info. Be aware that they are riding 60, 60 forward when you're reading though. http://www.bomberonline.com/articles/toesideproblem.cfm


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

i wasnt trying to carve there, it was more of a skid...i just wanted to look cool on the photo, with my hand touching the snow and my tail spitting pow.

but when i do proper carves i dont reach for the snow cuz it disrupts my edge digging into the snow and it becomes skidded like in the photo


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

cifex said:


> Here is some info. Be aware that they are riding 60, 60 forward when you're reading though. Snowboard Carving, Racing, Alpine Snowboarding - Boards, Boots, Bindings, Reviews: Bomber Online in Summit County, Colorado: aspen_00


i agree...i ride sharper on my heel side with more aggression and its a lot cleaner. I did notice their alpine angles. I dont think u could ever get that low on a duck stance, because ur rear leg cant fwd lean low enough.
i ride 15/15 on all my boards.


----------



## The_Guchi (Nov 1, 2009)

i wore a hole on the knee of my pants on my back leg from layin out carves with my duck stance and sometimes i would hit my knee on the ground mid carve it hurts like a bitch when you do that because your are generally hauling ass


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

but anyways...try grabbing the middle of ur board while going heel side. It feels GREAT


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

The_Guchi said:


> i wore a hole on the knee of my pants on my back leg from layin out carves with my duck stance and sometimes i would hit my knee on the ground mid carve it hurts like a bitch when you do that because your are generally hauling ass


how was ur front knee? did it touch too?


----------



## The_Guchi (Nov 1, 2009)

Mr. Polonia said:


> how was ur front knee? did it touch too?


no just back. i always was wondering why there were sideways wear marks on my back knee and on day i was pushing really hard and my knee hit the snow it hurt.


----------



## The_Guchi (Nov 1, 2009)

i have risers on my board which im sure makes that possible (so i dont boot out)


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

thats what i meant,,with ur feet at duck stance, ur knees would bend outwards when squatting and therefore it would be harder and more strenuous to get really low on both knees. as opposed to having your bindings set to a fwd lean where it would be easier just because of how are joints are.

with a duck stance i can easily scrape my back leg, maybe if i were riding down a 60 degree hill, both my knees would touch.

Idk..maybe i need some yoga:laugh:


----------



## The_Guchi (Nov 1, 2009)

i know, some yoga would do all of us some good, right. haha


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Mr. Polonia said:


> this is what i meant by my hand glazing the snow:
> http://i680.photobucket.com/albums/vv168/tygrunia1/SNV30212.jpg


That's just painful to look at.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Mr. Polonia said:


> i call it the Polonia Grab...pass it on:laugh:


I did the Polonia grab at the bank today and now I'm on the national sex offender watchlist


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

cifex said:


> Tried carving 180, 270, 360? VERY fun!


and that is called a cut back.

and yoga too? you guys just wont stop with the inuendos will ya. ha!
:cheeky4:







but in all seriousness, most of this stuff ive never really seen anyone do. and quite honestly i feel like a kook when people look at me funny. haha. but as said, its all about fun. and this is about as close as it gets to surfing in Mi. +1 to anyone thinking outside the box.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

Dano said:


> I did the Polonia grab at the bank today and now I'm on the national sex offender watchlist


i think u confused that with the Old Man Herbert Grab:laugh:


----------



## jlm1976 (Feb 26, 2009)

Mr. Polonia said:


> i agree...i ride sharper on my heel side with more aggression and its a lot cleaner. I did notice their alpine angles. I dont think u could ever get that low on a duck stance, because ur rear leg cant fwd lean low enough.
> i ride 15/15 on all my boards.


Duck doesn't inhibit your carving as much as alpine riders think. In my profile pic, I'm riding 15,-12


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

think about doing a squat in the gym; so if you have the muscle strength to go all the way down into the apex (middle) of your turn then putting your hand on your rail shouldn't be too hard to do. Keeping your upper body separated from your knees and ankles allows you to balance over this squat and it helps you direct yourself up and out of the turn.

Down in New Zealand while working race crew, I learned how to "go all the way down" by watching Olympic racers train. I marveled at how they could hold an edge with their knees in their chest. So I worked on conditioning myself to be able to get that low into each turn. The trick for me was to do full c-shaped turns across the fall-line. NOTE: make sure no one else is on this hill when you carve this hard as you can end up taking the whole hill in order to complete your turn. Just yesterday a skier buzzed me while doing this. I thought I had the run to myself, but I forgot to double check, by looking back uphill every three turns or so.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Mr. Polonia said:


> i think u confused that with the Old Man Herbert Grab:laugh:


No, that's a backside Creepy Uncle grab.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

Added a pic for those who were curious on what it looked like!!

Edit: 1st link


----------

